# Reminder: The Speedway Cenutry is coming...



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Location: One Speedway Boulevard, Homestead-Miami
Date and time: 10/25/2009 07:30 AM


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm there dude!


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

*What's the route?*

I might be in Miami the weekend of October 24. Is there a route map for the ride anywhere?
South Miami-Dade doesn't have as many cars on its streets as Metro Miami, but I can't imagine the roads would be traffic free.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Check out the Everglades Bike Club web site. There are maps for the different distances. A well supported ride and the weather should be nice. Miami's traffic,well..........


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

Jaxattax said:


> I might be in Miami the weekend of October 24. Is there a route map for the ride anywhere?
> South Miami-Dade doesn't have as many cars on its streets as Metro Miami, but I can't imagine the roads would be traffic free.



I'm sorry - I thought this guy was kidding. I figured it was 100 miles around Homestead Speedway. The NASCAR boys don't need road maps, and I didn't think cyclists would.

Please carry on.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Jaxattax said:


> I might be in Miami the weekend of October 24. Is there a route map for the ride anywhere?
> South Miami-Dade doesn't have as many cars on its streets as Metro Miami, but I can't imagine the roads would be traffic free.


They don't have a "Map" to see the actual route, but it's all rural roads basically.

Very few cars. You will ride into Everglades National Park, rural South Dade and the Old Nike Missile site.

WELL supported and fun. Its one lap on the Speedway, then out to the course.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Well...who made it? I was there and had a blast. Was right behind the guy on the mountain bike who endoed out of the tunnel. Close one!


----------

